# Abyss



## piapium (Oct 17, 2020)

An abyss I made. Couldn’t find the finished guts. And still couldn’t figure out that throb knob. But it sounds cool.


----------



## seansean (Oct 19, 2020)

Just finished mine as well and noticed the same thing. Sounds great otherwise!



piapium said:


> View attachment 7069
> View attachment 7070
> An abyss I made. Couldn’t find the finished guts. And still couldn’t figure out that throb knob. But it sounds cool.


----------



## piapium (Oct 19, 2020)

seansean said:


> Just finished mine as well and noticed the same thing. Sounds great otherwise!


It’s like a useless knob. I can’t hear the difference if there is any.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Oct 20, 2020)

The Throb control is subtle, but definitely adds some low end oomph when the vibe pulse peaks.  If I keep the Intensity low for some sounds, I find that the Throb adds back some of the real "uni-vibe" feel back into the signal when it pulses.


----------



## piapium (Oct 21, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> The Throb control is subtle, but definitely adds some low end oomph when the vibe pulse peaks.  If I keep the Intensity low for some sounds, I find that the Throb adds back some of the real "uni-vibe" feel back into the signal when it pulses.


I’ll check it out. I couldn’t realize it.


----------

